# CT13 License



## fb catering (Jun 30, 2017)

How does the CT13 liquor license work? Do I have to be serving food i made at event or can I bring in a food truck or a food vendor?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

You should be directing your questions to the liquor control board in YOUR STATE, not an internet food board. You will most likely not get the correct answer here.


----------

